
Indian court orders Xiaomi smartphone sales ban - SoulMan
http://www.zdnet.com/article/indian-court-orders-xiaomi-smartphone-sales-ban/
======
easytiger
> patent dispute with Ericsson has been laid to rest.

And so it will go on forever. With the new international trade agreements
expect this to limit all competition massively

